# Hairline crack in porcelain bathroom sink



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

stripedbass said:


> Yesterday, when my plumber was doing the piping for my new kitchen sink, disposal and washer and dryer, the vibration caused a cologne bottle in my bathroom medicine cabinet mirror/door (on other side of the wall) to open and a bottle of cologne dropped onto the bathroom undermount porcelain sink and produced a hairline crack. The crack is also visible when viewed from the bottom of the sink.
> 
> My questions:
> 
> ...


There's really no way I'm aware of to repair the sink.
Yes you should be able to install a stainless steel replacement.

Ya know...........whenever I'm causing vibration in a case like that I always first check to see what is on the other side of the wall, shelves, wall hangings, etc. I learned to do that the hard way. I'm not so sure the plumber shouldn't be responsible for replacing that sink.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

It sort of looks like a stress crack because someone overtightened a sink hanger.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Those are not usually to difficult to change---remove the top---that will make the job easier---clean the underside of the slab---lay on a bead of clear silicone--then set the sink and tighten up the metal clips----


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

Really appreciate the feedback.

My plumber offered to replace the bathroom sink. But I want to help him with the cost. 

I've noticed that there are a lot of choices online. 

But the challenge is figuring out how I can get the right size. 

Would measuring the hole on the counter-top work (left to right, up to bottom)? I realize that the sink would have to be than the counter-top hole but by how much?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

stripedbass said:


> Really appreciate the feedback.
> 
> My plumber offered to replace the bathroom sink. But I want to help him with the cost.
> 
> ...


That sink appears to be round. If it is, it should be easy enough to find one that will work. Just be sure what you buy is intended to be under-slung, probably a 1" lip would suffice. I don't know what the standard is but someone here will probably know.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

It is your choice but since you asked, SS sinks don't really belong to the bathroom. Maybe in another setting.
Good luck!


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 24, 2007)

Kohler has a small assortment of stainless steel under-mount bathroom sinks (lavatories): http://www.us.kohler.com/us/Bathroo...9706.htm#id=filters&chk-4294967098=4294967098. I'm sure lots of other manufacturers also make them.

They aren't cheap though - more than twice as much as porcelain/china, and it's really a trade-off: instead of cracking, it'll dent if something heavy falls into it.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

You will need to find another sink of the exact same size and shape, unless your granite guy is going to re-cut the hole. Might end up being easier said than done.


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

Again, the feedback you give me is really helpful. 

I really want to get another sink and instead of getting it from Lowes (as I did last time), I want to get something online. 

There is something really stupid that I want to ask: The undermount bathroom sink that I now have has a small hole at the top for the water to escape through if it over-flowed. However, there are some undermount bathroom sinks that don't have this hole. How do they deal with an over-flow situation? 

There are some attractive copper undermount sinks online, for example, but they don't seem to have an over-flow hole. What's up with this?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

When there is no overflow hole the sink simply overflows. No other way to deal with it.
Look at your kitchen sink- I bet it doesn't have an overflow either.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 24, 2007)

My local code says you can't install a drain plug or pop-up assembly in a sink with now overflow. Strainer type drain only.


----------

